# 1. 24-Stunden-MTB-Rennen in Wittenborn bei Bad Segeberg



## Lotte.2000 (22. August 2012)

Ich muss hier mal was los werden! 

Erstmals wird es am 22.-23.09.2012 in Wittenborn bei Bad Segeberg ein 24 Std. MTB-Rennen geben. 

Cyclocrosser sind willkommen. 

Gefahren wird auf einem sehr schönen, für unsere Breitengrade welligen Naturkurs mit nur 300 Metern Aspalt.
Er ist an einem Badesee gelegen und führt auch über das Gelände eines Campingplatzes, 
wo dann auch das Fahrerlager mit Campingmöglichkeiten und vernünftigen sanitären Einrichtungen untergebracht ist. 

Du kannst als Einzelstarter, im Zweier-, Vierer- oder Achter-Team daran teilnehmen. Der Veranstalter rechnet mit bis zu 250 Teilnehmern. 
Mehr werden bei dieser Premiere nicht auf die Strecke gelassen. 

Also schnell anmelden und sich diese Event im Norden nicht entgehen lassen.







Anmeldung hier!

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns,

es grüßt René


----------



## stubenhocker (25. August 2012)

Du reist bestimmt mit dem Rad an, oder!? 
Vielleicht staffelt sich bei mir was, frage morgen mal 'rum.
Achso, ab Dienstag würde ich wieder die Abendrunde einführen, rufe dazu gesondert auf.
Schöne Grüße & bis bald,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0mpl3xx (1. Oktober 2012)

Habe es mir angeguckt und Lust bekommen 
Nächstes Jahr wieder? Habe zwar nicht das passende Equipment, aber Zeit zum Trainieren.


----------



## Catsoft (13. August 2013)

Moin!

Auch dieses Jahr findet das Rennen statt. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Platz in einen 4er...

Robert


----------



## Votec_Biker (22. August 2013)

Wann findet das Rennen dieses Jahr statt? Gibt es noch Startplätze?


----------



## Folki (23. August 2013)

Das Rennen findet statt am 21./22. September!
Die Startplätze sind meines Wissens nach auf 200 limitiert, aktuell sind 97 Fahrer/Innen gemeldet. Näheres hier

http://s381021234.website-start.de/24-stunden-mtb-rennen/


----------



## nils_cyclist (12. September 2013)

Also ich bin dieses Jahr wieder mit einem 4er-Team dabei!
Im letzten Jahr langte es nur zu Platz 2, dieses Jahr wollen wir noch besser sein 

Ist noch jemand von hier mit am Start?!


----------



## Catsoft (14. September 2013)

Ja, ich ;-)

Kannst du was zu der Strecke erzählen. Matschig wenn´s regnet?

Robert

Edit: Team ist wohl geplatzt. Bin doch nicht dabei....


----------



## Lotte.2000 (14. September 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ja, ich ;-)
> 
> Edit: Team ist wohl geplatzt. Bin doch nicht dabei....



Geht doch auch Solo !


----------



## Catsoft (14. September 2013)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Geht doch auch Solo !



Nee, lass mal  2er oder 4er reicht voll und ganz.


----------



## nils_cyclist (23. September 2013)

So, Rennen ist vorbei und die Sachen wieder im heimischen Keller verstaut.

Leider ist aus der besseren Platzierung als letztes Jahr nichts geworden... Bis 5 Uhr morgens lief alles noch super, wir (TEAM-HSW1) lieferten uns mit dem Team Yeamoto ein spannendes Duell um Sekunden, aber dann fiel bereits um 4 Uhr unser erster Fahrer aus und um 5 Uhr dann der zweite. So machte es leider keinen Sinn mehr zu zweit gegen noch vollbesetzte 4er-Teams weiter zu fahren. Schweren Herzens, aber immerhin zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch auf Platz 1 stehend räumten wir das Feld und ließen die anderen vorbeiziehen.

Immerhin sind wir am Ende noch auf Platz 7 von 9 Teams gelandet, wir sind also in knapp 16 Stunden mehr Runden gefahren als manche 4er-Teams in 24 Stunden.

Vielleicht auf ein nächstes Mal in 2014, aber man wir ja nicht jünger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (23. September 2013)

Wohl die 2te Seite der Liste übersehen 
Es gab sogar 12 4er Teams


----------



## mr freilauf (23. September 2013)

genau wir waren nämlich elfter


----------



## Jacque de Molay (23. September 2013)

an alle: Es war grandios!


----------



## mr freilauf (23. September 2013)

applause für klaus


----------



## Lotte.2000 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ja der Klaus hat es drauf .

Ich war nun auch bei der 2. Auflage als Solofahrer am Start und nach einer Woche kann ich nun wieder sagen, das Beste was ich in diesem Jahr erfahren durfte. 
Die Strecke war genial, das drumherum einfach klasse, eine Veranstaltung mit Suchtgefahr. Wer einmal da war wird wieder kommen! Versprochen .

Danke an Klaus und alle Mitfahrer für diese tolle Rennen.

es grüßt René


----------



## Jacque de Molay (31. Juli 2014)

gibt es hier irgendwo auch einen Hinweis auf die Veranstaltung 2014?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr freilauf (31. Juli 2014)

Jacque de Molay schrieb:


> gibt es hier irgendwo auch einen Hinweis auf die Veranstaltung 2014?



mach doch einen neuen thread auf!


----------



## Jacque de Molay (1. August 2014)

das war meine Frage, ob es den schon gibt!


----------



## mr freilauf (1. August 2014)

hab nix gefunden


----------



## Jacque de Molay (1. August 2014)

so, fertig!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/3-24-stunden-mtb-rennen-in-wittenborn-bei-bad-segeberg.716601/


----------



## unknownbeats (2. Februar 2016)

weiss jemand ob das rennen 2016 stattfindet . 
mfg


----------



## Jacque de Molay (6. Februar 2016)

Bisher hab ich nichts gegenteiliges gehört


----------



## unknownbeats (8. Februar 2016)

aber wieso ist das rennen nirgends gelistet?


----------



## Jacque de Molay (14. Februar 2016)

zu klein?


----------



## Jacque de Molay (17. Februar 2016)

nach neuesten Informationen wird das Rennen am 24./25. September stattfinden, allerdings nicht mehr in Wittenborn, sondern an einem anderen Ort in der Nähe. Details werden wohl nächstes Wochenende veröffentlicht. Ich werde das unverzüglich hier mitteilen.


----------



## Jacque de Molay (22. Februar 2016)

Zeit und Ort stehen, um zahlreiche und rechtzeitige Anmeldung wird gebeten

http://s381021234.website-start.de/24-stunden-mtb-rennen/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one7one (28. Juli 2016)

Noch zwei Monate, gibt es was neues?
Weiss jemand was über die Strecke? 
Aus der Ausschreibung ist nicht viel drüber zu lesen

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Pierre85 (1. August 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren 

Desweiteren wäre ich auch an einer Teamteilnahme interessiert. Wer noch platz hat und sucht, ich wäre nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Catsoft (18. August 2016)

Moin!

gibt´s was neues? Hätte ggf. auch Interesse an einer Teilnahme im Team.

Robert


----------



## one7one (22. August 2016)

Also ich habe nur gesehen das es bis jetzt 144 Starter sind.
Also noch ca. 60 freie Startplätze.
Über die Strecke habe ich noch nichts gehört/gesehen aber hoffe das es so gut wie in WiBo wird 

Gruss Sascha


----------

